# Amano Shrimp Quarantine



## slickrb (Feb 6, 2006)

Do new Amano shrimps need to be quarantined for the same length of time as a new fish?


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

I don't think so. I've always just plopped my amanos in without any sudden fish die offs later. 

You may want to acclimate your shrimp before introducing them to your setup though to ensure their survival, as shrimp can be sensitive to sudden changes of water parameters.

OH and don't forget to update your profile (MYAPC) and include your location. Thx! 

-John N.


----------



## Kevmo (Dec 11, 2004)

*Disease*

Yeah, I've never really experienced any shrimp diseases in the 6-8 years of keeping shrimp. They way I say it is, "They're either fine or they're dead."

I often don't like keeping amanos in quarantine. They seem to have more trouble with quarantine environments than planted ones for obvious reasons.

Kevmo


----------



## slickrb (Feb 6, 2006)

Thanks for the replies. I went ahead and quarantined them but I'll only leave them in there this week. They are happily chowing down on a algae covered castle.  

Thanks!


----------



## aquaboyaquatics (Feb 22, 2006)

Quarantine Everything! The shrimp themselves may be fine but the system they came from may not be. The water they came in etc. You can really "dip" a shrimp so quarantine is always the best way.

I am a bit paranoid on this subject 

Mike


----------



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

If your method for introducing any lifeform includes adding a lot of mystery water (the water the livestock came with), then I'd see a legitimate reason for quarantining. I dunno though, my method of acclimating shrimp (or any livestock for that matter) results in an extremely diluted mystery water solution, if not completely free of it, so I don't feel uneasy at all about adding new shrimp to established aquariums.

With fish, I think it's a different ballgame because it seems there are many more parasites/diseases that can attack them. On the other hand, it seems shrimp are either living (healthy) or dead (unhealthy lol) though, never suffering for long.


----------

